# Help!!!!!!!!!! Dell st2220l



## slashragnarok (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi guys. I just discovered that the front panel touch buttons on my monitor are not working anymore. They were fine 2 weeks ago. I bought it on 31st March 2011. What should I do? Thanks.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 25, 2011)

Recheck if they work.
Do it properly.

Otherwise RMA it.


----------



## d3p (Apr 25, 2011)

No need to panic dude. Its dell, call them up. If your city have a Dell Outlet & Service Centre then, they will get you a replacement at your door step.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 25, 2011)

Problem is that the monitor is being used for home use and it has been bought in the name of my dad's company. Office address is given. Will they refuse to replace it at my address?


----------



## d3p (Apr 25, 2011)

Forget the name, get the bills & warranty card & do the same as told earlier.

BTW no need to mention the above to Dell. Just disclose the reason of death & warranty details with your address.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah but the bill has the address of dad's office. and the pc is at my home. I also told them home address only but the bill will tell them office address.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 25, 2011)

Doesnt matter what your address is, monitor is broke in warranty means Dell need to fix it or replace it for free.


----------



## d3p (Apr 25, 2011)

Dell provide warranty for the equipments inside india as well as international sometimes.

If the billing address is different, that never matters till the equipment have same part number as the bill.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 25, 2011)

Ah okay. Serial number matches. Thank God. That's a relief. Thanks guys.


----------

